# spritzing meat in a smoker



## fitch (Oct 31, 2012)

Got a ? about spritzing meat as its smoking.  I have seen several videos that show spritzing the meat and am curious as to how often should I do this?  Also how often do I add smoking chips?  Smoking 3 slabs of ribs this weekend.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't spritz..I leave the lid on/door closed...

I dont peek either..

Ummm when it stops smoking add more chips.....

  Have fun!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Fitch,

I have a couple questions for you as well.  

First, what type of smoker do you have?  And next, what type of ribs are you smoking...babybacks, spares, KC?

I keep smoke going the whole time when I do babybacks - (about 5 hours). You mention wood chips, so I will assume you have an electric smoker(?).  I think a load of chips (1 cup) lasts about 4 hours in my MES.  When I use my WSM I put in several big chunks of hickory and cherry and they last all five hours of the rib smoke.

I don't spritz ribs, but I have done so on butts & brisket to keep the surface moisture up.  Usually about once an hour or so.

Good luck with those ribs and be sure to post some Q-view!

Bill


----------



## humdinger (Oct 31, 2012)

Fitch,

As you probably know, everytime you open the door/lid you lose heat. However, I believe propane smokers recover their heat faster than wood/charcoal, so if you have propane you may want to try experimenting with spritzing ribs. It may add an hour or two to onto your cooking time, but if you aren't in a rush, it might be worth the trouble if you wind up stumbling onto something great.

Speaking of experimenting; since you are doing three slabs of ribs, maybe try spritzing one slab a every hour, another slab every two hours, and the last slab not at all. Do a little survey with your guests/family and divey up a sample of each rack of ribs to them and ask what they think of each? Take some pics and notes and come back and tell us your thoughts on the three? Just a thought...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't spritz either but it is only effective on Ribs or other meats that will not be Foiled. If you foil the Ribs like in the second step of 3-2-1, you will be adding moisture then so there is no need to mess with spritzing. If you want to spritz anyway, once an hours is plenty and do it as quickly as possible...JJ


----------



## fitch (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Bill

I have a Propane Masterbuilt 40" and the ribs are Baby back.  

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## fitch (Nov 1, 2012)

Good idea on the R&D.  I also forgot about the foil idea.  Since I'm a newbie to smoking, what does 3-2-1 mean?  We've only owned this for 2 weeks and the girlfriend and I have only meat sticks and 1 pork loin.  Apologize in advance for the ignorance, still learning.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 1, 2012)

3-2-1 is a way to smoke your spare ribs where you have them uncovered in your smoker for 3 hours then wrapped in foil for 2 hours then uncovered again for 1 hour.

Here is a link that should help you out - it explains several of the acronyms used on here. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 1, 2012)

No need to apologize for being new. We all were and still are new to this.

The spritzing in my humble opinion is to add moisture to the surface to help keep it from drying out. It also can add a bit of a flavor layer to the meat. 

I do not spritz mine often if at all. I have a Cheap Offset Smoker and depending on the meat and weather really determines what I do.

With most vertical smokers (MES, Propane and WSM style) they have a water pan. The water boils/simmers and adds moisture into the cook chamber to help prevent the meat from getting dry. However by having so much moisture in the cooking environment you will not form a bark or crust on the meat that so many people love to have.

Here are a couple of my cooks. Hope they help you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126406/ribs-beans-w-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126546/first-smoked-brisket  i did a batch of ribs here as well.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127046/jarjar-pork-rub-recipe

Here is one on Johnny Triggs methods and recipes....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124330/johnny-trigg-and-myron-mixon-recipes-updated


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 1, 2012)

Fritz, welcome.

Your question about spritzing is a good topic. I personally 'Do Not Spritz , Wrap in Foil(shame), or as Ron says , "NO PEEKING".

How will you know when to pull? Smell... I can sniff the smoke and pick-up on the 'sweet smell' , which tells me it's time to do the bend test:













bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 20, 2012





  The crack is evident and the color is Marvelous:













bbq shots 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 18, 2012






Ribs are ready and the taste is great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Patience and Persistence is your friend ..notice the moisture (i call it Sweat) on the surface. You know the sweetness has been pushed through by the pressures in the Smoker (long story) , however, when seen,Yummo!!! This is before Glazing (I like dry Ribs) , but are a bit softer with the Sauce and you get that "true BBQ Rib look"on your face...stuff all over it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Hope that helps , have a Happy Holiday Season and...


----------



## fitch (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Should be success this weekend.  I'm going to do about 8lbs of Ribs with a rub and then BBQ sauce.  Looking at the pics, do I turn them over in the smoker or just let'em go for 5 or so hours doing the 2-2-1?  I also purchased a ET-732 Maverick from A-maze-n Smoker that I saw on here to get a handle with temp.  I found my thermometer on the smoker ran about 50 to 60 degrees hotter and burnt some sticks.  So, finally the question, what temp should I cook at and what temp to pull?  I don't think I will be able to "sniff the smoke" yet but maybe after a couple of smokes.


----------



## humdinger (Nov 2, 2012)

Fitch,

Shoot for a cook temp of around 230. Since you are doing the 2-2-1 you're looking at around 5 hours cook time, give or take an hour. Just lift up the one edge of the ribs and see how far it bends before crackin. It should start cracking around 80-90 degrees (that is a angle measure of the ribs bending, NOT a temperature reading). Also, here's the link to one of Jeff's cooks.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/july-12-2012-221-baby-back-ribs-on-big-green-egg-ceramic-cooker.html


----------



## fitch (Nov 5, 2012)

Ribs done 2-2-1 with the help of SMF.  Pic below.

Thanks everyone for all the help.













2012-11-04_19-42-05_972.jpg



__ fitch
__ Nov 5, 2012






, they turned out great.


----------

